# Who says Slimline pens don't sell good?



## ripjack13 (Sep 19, 2016)

Slimline Pens for sale




yea.....right.....


----------



## Tclem (Sep 19, 2016)

Wowwwwwwwwwww I'm ordering slim line kits. And to think I sell mine with HRB and AB and everything else for $20.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 19, 2016)

P.T. Barnum said it.....

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Kevin (Sep 19, 2016)

Good grief. He can't possibly be selling them for that can he? I'm pretty sure he's a member here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Steve Smith (Sep 20, 2016)

This is the guy I should be selling my wood to.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 20, 2016)

Interesting too, is that they look over turned. Meaning they don't meet flush with the kit components...or is that an optical delusion of mine...


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 20, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> Interesting too, is that they look over turned. Meaning they don't meet flush with the kit components...or is that an optical delusion of mine...



I think it's the way the photos were taken on a white background and processed (burning out the background or silhouetting in Photoshop can do that). THIS ONE, for example, looks under-turned to me -- I think the edges of the kit components have been erased.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CalumetWoodworks (Sep 21, 2016)

What the heck is Dymondwood ?


----------



## Sprung (Sep 21, 2016)

CalumetWoodworks said:


> What the heck is Dymondwood ?



Are you familiar with Spectraply? Dymondwood is kinda like that, but the whole thing is resin impregnated and becomes very hard/dense.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 21, 2016)

They show their address is located in Montara CA off Hwy 1 , close SF and Half Moon Bay .


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 21, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> They show their address is located in Montara CA off Hwy 1 , close SF and Half Moon Bay .



That's just the reseller, Lanier, not the guy who makes em and sells em to Lanier...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tclem (Sep 21, 2016)

CalumetWoodworks said:


> What the heck is Dymondwood ?


No more dymondwood. They burned down. The webbwood and dymalux are basically the same thing. I use a lot of it for hair sticks. Super dense. Webbwood is a tad cheaper. I've had good luck with both

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## PensbyLarry (Jan 29, 2017)

I have a lot of Dymondwood but I don't think I'm allowed to post it here.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 29, 2017)

PensbyLarry said:


> I have a lot of Dymondwood but I don't think I'm allowed to post it here.


Why do you think that? I can't see any reason why plywood can't be traded


----------



## PensbyLarry (Jan 29, 2017)

It's on my website and I don't think I'm allowed to post that but if you do a Google search on Dymondwood pens by Larry you can probably find it.


----------



## duncsuss (Jan 29, 2017)

PensbyLarry said:


> It's on my website and I don't think I'm allowed to post that but if you do a Google search on Dymondwood pens by Larry you can probably find it.


I followed the breadcrumbs and got to a web page that felt very familiar ... then I remembered seeing it when you posted on IAP a couple of months ago


----------



## Tony (Jan 29, 2017)

PensbyLarry said:


> It's on my website and I don't think I'm allowed to post that but if you do a Google search on Dymondwood pens by Larry you can probably find it.



I believe you are allowed to put your website in your signature. Is that correct @ripjack13? Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 29, 2017)

Tony said:


> I believe you are allowed to put your website in your signature. Is that correct @ripjack13? Tony



That is correct....


----------



## rdabpenman (Jan 30, 2017)

Interesting.

Les


----------



## PensbyLarry (Jan 30, 2017)

Thank you. I have posted my website. But it's not showing up Hmmmmm.


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 30, 2017)

PensbyLarry said:


> Thank you. I have posted my website. But it's not showing up Hmmmmm.



Larry, I sent you a message. Check up top in the banner where the envelope is. Click on that. Then the message....


----------

